
Show HN: Open source graphing calculator - ChuckMcM
https://www.numworks.com/
======
ChuckMcM
Note, this is _not_ a calculator I designed it is one that the folks at ST
Micro brought to my attention and I felt that the community here would be
interested.

I've been building a "PC" with the same chip (the STM32F4) for many of the
same reasons the Numworks folks picked it. (good documentation, interface
options, Etc.)

